
Facebook Fails to Show Up for Seventh Tax Summons from IRS - douche
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-27/facebook-fails-to-show-up-for-seventh-tax-summons-from-irs
======
davidf18
Perhaps the reporter, Aoife White, should call the Facebook Board for comment,
since they are ultimately responsible for the managers they hire.

